# Last.FM



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2012)

Nabend!

Ich wollte mal wissen, wer von euch alles bei Last.FM angemeldet ist
Last.fm

Das ist mein Profil:
SyntheticToads Musikprofil

Einige kenne ich ja bereits, wer ist also noch dabei?


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

Bin da (siehe Signatur). Anfrage ist raus. Unsere Geschmäcker sind ja eher weniger kompatibel


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Bin da (siehe Signatur). Anfrage ist raus. Unsere Geschmäcker sind ja eher weniger kompatibel



Immerhin Taylor Swift, Juli, Pixie Lott, Men at Work und Fatboy Slim.


----------



## Toolman (9 Sep. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Immerhin Taylor Swift, Juli, Pixie Lott, Men at Work und Fatboy Slim.



Das ist aber mal eine interessante Zusammenstellung


----------



## flogee (9 Sep. 2012)

bin auch da auch wenn ich nicht besonders oft das prog laufen hab:

huvulu42s Musikprofil


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

flogee schrieb:


> bin auch da auch wenn ich nicht besonders oft das prog laufen hab:
> 
> huvulu42s Musikprofil



33.000 Plays seit Mai nennst du nicht besonders oft?


----------



## flogee (9 Sep. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> 33.000 Plays seit Mai nennst du nicht besonders oft?



ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie die zahl zustande kommt. war den gesamten august nicht da. dh. wenn ich jetzt kein müll gerechnet hab immer glaufen sein und dann dürfte ein lied auch nicht länger als 4 min sein und das is bei DSO doch eher die ausnahme.


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

da du über Itunes scrobbelst, wird der alle deine songs vom Itunes reinladen haben, wärste nicht der einzige, dem das so geht 

hast was im Postfachn liegen bei Last FM


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

Ach so, hab ich noch nie gehört, aber das erklärt vielleicht manche absurden Zahlen da drin


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2012)

Der scrobbelt auch das nach, was du unterwegs gehört hast


----------



## flogee (9 Sep. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> da du über Itunes scrobbelst, wird der alle deine songs vom Itunes reinladen haben, wärste nicht der einzige, dem das so geht



das würde es erklären. benutz itunes eigentlich auch nur weil es das am besten mit dem ipad zu steuernde programm ist


----------



## flogee (9 Sep. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Der scrobbelt auch das nach, was du unterwegs gehört hast



mhh da höhre ich mit nem ipod classic. geht das bei dem auch?


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

und das alles von Apple is, meid ich das wie der teufel das weihwasser, wobei ich immer noch die news von Itunes kriege, weil ich das Progri mal druff hatte, fällt mir grad ein


----------



## flogee (9 Sep. 2012)

eigentlich is auch nur der ipod classic mein. iphone + ipad gabs von der firma und wenn man es umsonst bekommt dann benutzt man es auch.


----------



## Toolman (9 Sep. 2012)

Hört sich ja sehr spannend an diese last.fm Geschichte


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Sep. 2012)

War schon länger nicht mehr on aber kennen uns ja ;-)


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Bin auf Spotify umgestiegen.


----------



## Sachse (6 Okt. 2012)

kfeeras schrieb:


> Bin auf Spotify umgestiegen.



wat mit Last fm kompatibel ist, nur mal so zu Info


----------



## Death Row (2 Aug. 2013)

Profil gelöscht. Nach dem Absturz meines Scrobblers Anfang des Jahres hatte ich es aufgehört und dann auch keine Motivation mehr, damit weiterzumachen. 

Watt fott is, is fott


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Aug. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Profil gelöscht. Nach dem Absturz meines Scrobblers Anfang des Jahres hatte ich es aufgehört und dann auch keine Motivation mehr, damit weiterzumachen.
> 
> Watt fott is, is fott



Motivation braucht man ja eigentlich nicht, das läuft von ganz alleine


----------



## Tight66955 (2 Aug. 2013)

Mittlerweile funktioniert der Scrobbler, zumindestens bei mir, wieder ohne probleme. Das große update vom Frühjahr hatte wirklich einige probleme gemacht und die hatten auch ein wenig gebraucht bis es behoben war


----------



## Death Row (2 Aug. 2013)

Naja, was soll's? 
Der Beschluss war entgültig und hab mich auch lange damit rumgeschleppt


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Habe mich vor einer halben Ewigkeit angemeldet. Dass es das noch gibt 

Yahooo


----------



## Lights (26 Aug. 2013)

here's mine:
Earproof


----------

